# Product names you avoid



## chuasam (Jun 4, 2016)

and now for a silly little non sequitur. 
What are photography products you avoid for the simple reason that you don't like the name?
The product could be good but you refuse to buy it because you don't like the name.
It's not that silly, Nikon and Canon and Olympus often avoid the number 4 in their model names.
(eg. no D5400, D400, 4D, EM4, and so on)
For me:

*Speedotron Brownline.*
_Apologies to @tirediron _
To me, it sounds like something that would happen if you were traveling and wearing a pair of white skimpy swim bottoms and you got a spot of gastro-intestinal distress.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2016)

"Creative Cloud."

OK, you got me - it's not _just_ the name.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 4, 2016)

snowbear said:


> "Creative Cloud."
> 
> OK, you got me - it's not _just_ the name.


What's wrong with Creative Cloud?
"Hoya" I keep thinking of a girl from Essex (UK) answering the phone.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2016)

As I said, it's not just the name, but the policy (or structure - I can't think of the right word) of _leasing_ software.


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

"Alien Bees"  Simply because they took the first initials of Ashley Buff and made it a brand.  

Does that seem like a stupid reason?


----------



## chuasam (Jun 5, 2016)

Designer said:


> "Alien Bees"  Simply because they took the first initials of Ashley Buff and made it a brand.
> 
> Does that seem like a stupid reason?


Who is Ashley Buff?


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a friend whose initials were TAC.  She said she would never marry the guy she was dating because his last name had an O as the first letter.  If she did marry him her new initials would spell TACO ... so no...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 5, 2016)

"Rebel" 

I'm just not into shotguns and squirrel meat or marrying my cousin.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh. And the Hasselblad H-series.

Because it reminds me of GM Hummers.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 5, 2016)

For me it would be Tenba...mostly due to their advertisements....that goofy Sumo wrestler! Eww!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2016)

Canon.


Just because they can't spell it correctly.


----------



## Designer (Jun 5, 2016)

Sunpak

Probably started out as perfectly rational Korean, but in English it means less about photography and perhaps more about packing the sun or something.


----------



## limr (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd buy a classic, workhorse F2, but otherwise I have absolutely no interest in Nikon.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 5, 2016)

Lomo, because it rhyme's with homo and my brothers favorite name for me growing up. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuasam (Jun 5, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Canon.
> 
> 
> Just because they can't spell it correctly.


I know right? It was originally Kwannon which was still a misspelling of Kwan Yin - the goddess of mercy.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 5, 2016)

Every Time I hear Broncolor and Bron, I think Brony. But it could be cognitive dissonance at work because I can't afford their stuff.


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2016)

Canon. Since the 1987 introduction of the EF lens mount/EOS camera system.
Canon designs cameras for Canon's marketing department, not for photographers.

Cowboy Studios - CPOS photography/lighting gear.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 5, 2016)

KmH said:


> Canon designs cameras for Canon's marketing department, not for photographers.



I think you missed the point.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 5, 2016)

Designer said:


> Probably started out as perfectly rational Korean



In english doesn't it mean "fix with ductape"?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 6, 2016)

Nikon, only one I would buy is S series rangefinder

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Jun 11, 2016)

Leica, because gary owns one two.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 11, 2016)

Designer said:


> Sunpak
> 
> Probably started out as perfectly rational Korean, but in English it means less about photography and perhaps more about packing the sun or something.



Sunpak sounds like a tyre brand


----------



## chuasam (Jun 11, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Sunpak
> ...


Sunpak sounds like a brand of fruit juices.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 11, 2016)

Pocket wizard.....because high school innuendos don't belong on pro gear.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 11, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Lecia, because gary owns one.



Leica because Contax.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Lecia, because gary owns one.


Don't you mean 2

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Lecia, because gary owns one.
> ...



Oh my apologies. I mean two, can't let anyone forget you own _*two*_ Leicas.


----------

